# Where are these terrorists getting their bombs?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed because it MAY violate forum rules. Not going to take a chance of getting banned.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Mebbe they have a copy of the TM for improvised explosives (published by the US military)

I was gonna link to the book, but I don't know if that would violate TOS? Denton, I know you're hovering nearby, can we link to TM31-210?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Mebbe they have a copy of the TM for improvised explosives (published by the US military)
> 
> I was gonna link to the book, but I don't know if that would violate TOS? Denton, I know you're hovering nearby, can we link to TM31-210?


Let's not. 
There are plenty of places on the web the information can be found.
We should keep this site "clean", and not even suggest impropriety.
Thanks.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Those that wish to do evil will find a way. That realy is it. The method matters not as much as the act it's self.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They aren't "getting" them. They're making them. It's not like we're discussing clandestine tactics here folks. They talked about the explosive on The Today Show for crying out loud.
The explosive used by most of these bombers is TATP, a molecule formed using acetone and hydrogen peroxide.
Yes, simple chemicals that can be found anywhere. They use this type because it contains no nitrogen, which bomb snifing detectors are set up to recognize.
The problem with this stuff is that it is highly HIGHLY unstable. It can literally be ignited by touch friction. It can also spontaneously combust if allowed to sublimate. Now you know why you hear about a "bomb making operation" blowing up before the terrorists can use them.
I won't go into the steps for creation out of respect for the mod's wishes, but you can find all 5 step online if you have an interest.
Knowledge is not dangerous.
It's what you do with it.
Be safe, don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Mebbe they have a copy of the TM for improvised explosives (published by the US military)
> 
> I was gonna link to the book, but I don't know if that would violate TOS? Denton, I know you're hovering nearby, can we link to TM31-210?


Edited.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The al quida web magazine, Inspire, has instructions for bomb making.
Just google it. (But then you would probably end up on the Federal "List":glee


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

O*Bomba* left all kinds of materials and trained towel heads in Iraq and Afganistan


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The al quida web magazine, Inspire, has instructions for bomb making.
> Just google it. (But then you would probably end up on the Federal "List":glee


I should start receiving a discount somewhere for being on all these lists!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The local WalMarts in Falujah and Raqqa have a good supply of bombs, vests of various sizes and fashions, pocket socks and underwear, digital watches and clocks, and other desirable items for the modern Jihadist

They are beginning to struggle however, as Amabomb is lowering their online prices with free two-day shipping with a Prime Jihadi membership. (Must be paid in advance and no credit accepted)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Post removed because it MAY violate forum rules. Not going to take a chance of getting banned.


I would guess A person could do an Internet search, however I won't be testing for obvious reason.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

this thread should be locked .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> this thread should be locked .


If the OP wishes, I agree.
However, if that isn't the case, I see no reason to lock it.
We can be adults about a serious topic while avoiding the dangerous details.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

This must be discussed. There are those who suggest these jihadist are simply radical nut jobs acting in hot blood against western ism. This is simply untrue, they are extremists and radicals, but they are not hot blooded crazies. They calculated and well trained. Unconventional maybe, but non the less a real military threat. They must be treated as such, random airport stop and frisks, internet monitering and air strikes alone are insufficient. This is a real war whether the US chooses to act like it or not.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

ACME.

Wait until they unleash the Anvil and the Giant Sling Shot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

From old Soviet munitions in most cases.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Haven't heard much on the C2 residue, but semtex residue is easily traced to it's point of manufacture. Just food for thought.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As an example, . . . Timothy McVey didn't have to go to Timbucktu for his supplies, . . . and he quite adequately took care of his needs.

Others are equally aspiring, . . . equally diligent, . . . and by now, . . . have far better sources for their prescriptions.

I'm just wondering when our turn will come again. Hoping it is a long time away, . . . but if our folks are not diligent, . . . it may be sooner than any of us want to see it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Haven't heard much on the C2 residue, but semtex residue is easily traced to it's point of manufacture. Just food for thought.


Had a class with EOD K9's last week. Had a German operate as a guest instructor. The pure materials come from Germany, near his post. They are Unscented and undetectable by K9's. 
They are pressure sensitive. Hence the "black widows" tapping the best and poofing!
The majority of explosives come to the US from Germany. The dogs pick up on the contents of the explosives, not the actual powder used in their manufacture. 
Kind of scary, that the most volatile part of the explosives is undetectable by the dogs. 
I watched as handler after handler made their dogs miss the hides. The dogs would stop, sit, alert, etc and be corrected because the handler mistook the signal for something else. The dogs were ALWAYS 100% on. The handlers were to blame. It was a great learning experience, from truly great instructors. 
FLECA has a great program and the teachers and certification auditors are top notch. 
The German Handler shared so much info about detection that it blew my mind. Anything from air flow, humidity, barometric pressure to ingredients can change the alert pattern. 8' of det cord across a set of cabinets will cause a dog to alert in a room, but the scent is spread and the handler has to think more. 
Dyno or C4 will cause a better hit, but the handlers goof up more. 
The access to the items is out there, the technology for anyone to make the stuff is out there, most items can be purchased at a local hardware or grocery store, and it can be easily taken from existing items that almost anyone can access. 
Homegrown terrorism is here. We just have to know how/what to look for.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the local weekend bomb show. I overheard someone talking about the bomb show loophole, but then I turned up my head set and didn't hear the rest.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stick said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the local weekend bomb show. I overheard someone talking about the bomb show loophole, but then I turned up my head set and didn't hear the rest.


That's pretty funny. Keep 'sticking' it to them.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Iran and air drops of Ordnance resupplied from Obama. Anymore questions?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They make them, the Muslims have been killing each other in the Middle East for a very long time, and they know how to make a bomb.
Have you ever seen an Afghan make a rifle on one of those National Geographic shows? It is jaw dropping, because the gun is perfectly useful.
And the Arabs/Muslims are ingenious, very smart people; at least when it comes to killing people.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

well, Eric Holder ran guns to the mexicans for Obama.... maybe Loretta Lynch is running bombs to the terrorists for the Obama administration?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> They make them, the Muslims have been killing each other in the Middle East for a very long time, and they know how to make a bomb.
> Have you ever seen an Afghan make a rifle on one of those National Geographic shows? It is jaw dropping, because the gun is perfectly useful.
> And the Arabs/Muslims are ingenious, very smart people; at least when it comes to killing people.


I saw one of those specials where an entire village makes knock-off 1911s. No electric machinery, all by hand, even forging the lettering with steel letter stamps and a hammer. Fully functional and accurate.
It was quite impressive.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That's the thing about the internet; there are less and less secrets.
As I mentioned, the best bomb making guide isn't the Turner Diaries or the Alchemist's Cookbook, it's the TM issued by the United States military. The thing is all over the internet, shared freely. 

The problem is that humans are really still just a buncha tailless monkeys whose social development trails far behind their technological developments. We like to think of ourselves as sociologically advanced, but under it all we are little changed from the cavemen we were 20,000 years ago.

There was some good news; police shot one guy with a backpack fulla explosives before he could detonate it.
I wonder how hard it would be to build one of those devices that triggers nearby devices using radio detonators. The president of Pakistan had one in his motorcade that set off a few bombs before he got to them.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Fool Am I dared me, now I'll pass it along. None of you defined residue from scent, so how many am I conversing with that ever "Blew up Stuff" ?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

M118LR said:


> View attachment 15605
> 
> 
> Fool Am I dared me, now I'll pass it along. None of you defined residue from scent, so how many am I conversing with that ever "Blew up Stuff" ?


Okay, one of us is high. Mebbe both.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Okay, one of us is high. Mebbe both.


Residue is what you find after detonation Ralph. High is what you will be if it's strapped to your six when it detonates. :lol:


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Residue is what you find after detonation Ralph. High is what you will be if it's strapped to your six when it detonates. :lol:


Just a bit of friendly advice... Never get into a conversation, much less a debate, with a stoner like Ralph. The stupid rubs off on you pretty quick. Happy Easter M118LR! Be well Sir.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

BuckB said:


> Just a bit of friendly advice... Never get into a conversation, much less a debate, with a stoner like Ralph. The stupid rubs off on you pretty quick. Happy Easter M118LR! Be well Sir.


LOL.

Happy Easter To You and Yours as well Sir.


----------

